# Japanese Decorated Trucks, Very Individual



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yf1V49aZLcQ

:banana:


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Dekotora!


----------



## obsessed with 80's (May 13, 2015)

Wow that's really cool, I'd have never found out about this on my own thanks


----------

